# Wow, just Wow



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't know if you saw this on KSL or not, but I enjoyed this nine minutes of truly amazing stuff.









Have You Seen This? Bowling trick shots from 1948 is the best Dude Perfect-type video ever


Andy Varipapa is my new hero.




www.ksl.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing


----------

